# Do you carry a flashlight 24/7?



## SFR (Aug 8, 2003)

I carry an Arc AAA almost 24 hours a day / 7 days a week in my pants pocket.

The only times I do not have the Arc on my person is when I am in the shower (it's on the bathroom counter), when I am asleep in bed (it's under my pillow), and when I am at the gym (it's in my locker -- the shorts I use don't have pockets).

Does anyone else carry a flashlight this compulsively? Er, I mean with this much preparation in case of an emerency? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Thanks.


----------



## Mrd 74 (Aug 8, 2003)

I always carry my Arc AAA in my pants pocket and I'm NEVER far from my pants.


----------



## Hoghead (Aug 8, 2003)

SFR,
I think most CPFers do & some carry more than 1. I EDC 5,
2 ARC AAA LEs, 1 Photon 2, 1 ARC LSH-P, 1 Surefire A2. If you don't have pockets you might want to consider a lanyard.
Some people might think this is strange, but not here on 
CPF. That's one of the nice things here on CPF this is
considered normal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## Reaper (Aug 8, 2003)

Arc LS2 (123 pack or 2AA pack)is usually belt EDC, CMG Infinity on keyring and Opalec in shoulder bag when I'm out of house. Micro-Illuminator in right side cargo pants pocket.


----------



## pahl (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes, E2e/KL1 24/7


----------



## vcal (Aug 8, 2003)

I always carry the Arc-AAA-wonderful little gem, but I consider it to be the world's best Personal light.

The only real flashlight I always carry is the very bright little UKE 2-AAA xenon keyring light. (side-by-side) 

It's just as good as any regular 2-D ordinary flashlight _anytime_, for a total cost of $10. US /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## robk (Aug 8, 2003)

Yup, ARC AAA LE in jeans watch pocket daytime. Nighttime, E2e/KL1 and usually another E2e or Legend LX in back pocket, along with ARC LSH in front pocket. Next to bed, a couple of various LED lights ranging from dim to bright. Pretty sick isn't it? Actually they have been quite useful on several occassions.
Rob


----------



## gyverpete (Aug 8, 2003)

I carry the ARC-AAA 24/7. Ok, actually only 23.75 because the ONLY time I don't wear it is in the shower. It hangs on a 1/16" nylon paracord neck lanyard inside my shirt. It has shrink tubing on it to protect the aluminum SAK classic that also rides there 23.75/7.
The only other item I wear 24/7 is my watch, a Pulsar Diver.

The reason I wear these items all the time is that it's almost impossible to misplace them this way, and these are my most used/useful gadgets, so I never want to be without them.

I also EDC an ARC-LS and a bunch of other gear everyday when I leave the house.


----------



## FluffyGrunt (Aug 8, 2003)

For now my EDC consists of an Arc-LSL, Arc-LSH both with 2AA Tsp, and a $4 Garrity rubber tuff lite with a Teal EverLed in it, even though it's a pain in the *** to shove that rubber covered thing into or out of a pocket. (It is quite bright) Sometimes I carry more all in the hope that the need for a light will crop up and I'll actually be able to use some of my lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif. 
My poor arcAAA and infinity ultra just lay on my desk since I got my LSs'.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Aug 8, 2003)

i always keep a spotlight in my car.. the pt40 hanging by it's lanyard from my back pack, or hammer catch if i have carpenter pants on.. and i usually grab my legend lx and my brinkmann 4 led light b4 i go out at night..


----------



## Peter Atwood (Aug 8, 2003)

Lately I've gone back to my good old E1e. It is well worn from banging around in my pockets and it's not so fancy or as bright as some but it is one of my all time favorites. Something about that size just gets me and the gadget factor is superb.

On my keys is an Arc AAA although for some reason it rarely gets used. I guess I just don't think to grab it when there is always another more powerful light in my pocket.

So yes, I always have a flashlight on me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Aug 8, 2003)

Always have my ARC LS on the key chain. Usually have a Surefire E series on my person also.
oldgrandpajack


----------



## Penguin (Aug 8, 2003)

An Arc standard on one of TSG's lanyards is always on my neck (some of my freinds think it's pretty cool, others think I'm odd..)


----------



## LightofMine (Aug 8, 2003)

&#65279; Hey Doug, I read your reply and then I had go see what a UKE 2-AAA xenon looked like. I liked it, so I just ordered one about 10 minutes ago from BrightGuy. I can never make myself buy just one item. So I wound up buying a Pelican light also and spending an extra forty bucks. Reading this forum is going to send me to the poor house. At least I’ll have a light to see by on the way there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## vcal (Aug 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LightofMine said:*
&#65279; Hey Doug, I read your reply and then I had go see what a UKE 2-AAA xenon looked like. I liked it, so I just ordered one about 10 minutes ago from BrightGuy. I can never make myself buy just one item. So I wound up buying a Pelican light also and spending an extra forty bucks. Reading this forum is going to send me to the poor house. At least I’ll have a light to see by on the way there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
If I'd thought that somebody would buy one of those because of suggestion, I would have recommended getting the white LED version of that UKE, and also ordering the xenon bulb refill head ($6. extra), which fit the same light, -thereby giving you *two* good lights for only $16. 

tough, reliable little flashlight.


----------



## Slick (Aug 8, 2003)

I always have some kind of light.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thank goodness "baggy pants" with big pockets are the "in" thing these days. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Aug 8, 2003)

I keep an Arc "AAA" on me always (clipped to belt loop or 2003 CPF edition on lanyard). I have been caught in the past (in my pre-flashaholic days) without any light when I really needed it and swore never again. Even before I found CPF and became enlightened, I found myself carrying a flashlight of one type or another around most of the time. Since CPF, I own more quality lights and carry more of them around with me. Some people think its ok and others think I am nuts, oh well...


----------



## Kentucky Rifle (Aug 9, 2003)

Yes I do, except in the shower.
Photon on my keyring, Arc LSH-P and some other stuff in a little leather pouch in my watch pocket. And, when I fly, Arc single triple A on a lanyard around my neck. Yesterday, I ordered an E1e-KL4. No idea yet where I'm going to put that!
I'd like to ask a question. There's got to be some of you who also carry a pistol. (CCW) Where? I'll go first. ~In the summer, mine's on my ankle. In the winter, it's on my hip. (I realize that some of you might strongly disagree with CCW. That's OK with me. However, my best friend & room-mate made it through the war---only to have a drunk slit his throat with a hunting knife right in front of his new wife. [The drunk, perpetually angry man, forced my friend's smaller car off the road and attacked.] They had been married less than a year, and it happened on their first vacation. The world is a dangerous place.)

Will


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 9, 2003)

Not quite 24/7. When I'm around the house there are lights EVERYWHERE. No need to have one "on me".

When I go out, two or more lights go with me. ARC AAA in my jeans watch pocket along with red SAK Classic. Either (at this time) Madmax Mini or Opalec Mini in beat up original M*g belt holster - VERY comfortable!, or SL 1L Twin Task in a pouch that a Schrade Old Timer 470T came in. Fits comfortably behind my right hip. The TT is an amzing little light! Like having an Attitude and a generic 2D light in one!

I hear you Kentucky. I took the course and was going to get my CCL almost two years ago. But my style of dress gives me almost no carry option. Either a mouse gun in a pocket, or a slightly more powerful weapon on my ankle would be only options. I sweat furiously too.

I am all for CCW!!! An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2003)

ALWAYS have an ARC-LS with attached green Glowring with me. The Glowring is so bright, I can use the it as a nightlight when my eyes get accustomed to the darkness! Great combo.


----------



## Streak (Aug 9, 2003)

Arc AAA on keyring
Arc LS in back pocket
Photon and swisslight on lanyard clipped into pocket
Glock 23 usually in IWB or Fobus holster day and night summer and winter with appropriate jacket for concealment.
Sometimes .38 snubby backup on ankle.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 9, 2003)

Isn't the Glock in the waistband uncomfortable to sleep with? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Actually, just reading this thread, most flashaholics seem to bet fully clothed and with big flashlights on them even when they are sleeping. 

Am I the only one who perceives a difference between "24/7" and "EDC?" 

My 24/7 is an Arc AAA on a neck lanyard. There are other goodies that are EDC, but that's my 24/7. In fact it showered with me this morning, as it does every morning when I get up. I take it off for medical x-rays and at other times when I must, but it really IS a 24/7 on a normal basis. 

The Photons, LS's and such I carry when up and about on a normal basis are EDC.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 9, 2003)

My EDC is the Micro illuminator,
It sits on my keychain, either on me or within a few feet 24/7. Love the bright hotspot for throw and the huge flood beam for everything else. When is McGizmo coming out the the Arc AAA LS with oversized head and R ranked LED?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Aug 9, 2003)

I tend to have at least one on me 24/7, usually two lights actually. The make/model light varies from situation to situation. Nighttime usually warrants a red or UV LED.


----------



## gyverpete (Aug 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tomas said:*
Am I the only one who perceives a difference between "24/7" and "EDC?" 


[/ QUOTE ]

Tomas, you're not alone. (See my post above.) "24/7" and "EDC" are seperate modes of carry. 
I guess not many people feel the need to WEAR a light 24/7, so long as it's nearby. For me, having the AAA around my neck 24/7 eliminates loss, ensures I always have light and thus gives me a sense of security. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I started wearing a Photon II this way a couple years ago, then added the AAA 7 months ago and last week I retired the Photon since I wasn't using it at all, wheras the AAA gets used at least a couple of times a day. I don't wear mine in the shower only because the tubing and cord will retain water and soap, and the SAK won't like it much.

My EDC gear, on the otherhand, I put on when I leave the house, and goes in a tray when I get home at night. 

(Good point about the xray. Last time I had an xray, the doc thought I swallowed a flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 9, 2003)

well, I am carring a light as long as I am clothed...doesn't everyone


----------



## danno (Aug 9, 2003)

My EDC is the microilluminator, which replaced my ARC-AAA. I plan to replace it either with a single AA sized illuminator, if one is made, or the new dimmable Arc-LS. I have to admit that my non-flashaholic friends think it's odd to carry a flashlight around all day. I don't care - you guys understand.


----------



## Double_A (Aug 10, 2003)

Gene-

I do much the same thing. I have a tritium keyring that's I've attached to a Photon II. 

This lets me find in the dark, the E2 & E1e/LS1 lights on the nightstand next to the bed.

GregR


----------



## Tomas (Aug 10, 2003)

Gyverpete, here's a post from back in October that fits right in - actually the entire thread is interesting: *Arc AAA saves my butt! (now about Arcs in the shower and cows)* 

24/7













(And I do have some interesting x-rays, too ... Hmmmm ... that's another "survivability" test Arc AAA's have gone through. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )


----------



## Sean (Aug 10, 2003)

I can't say that I carry a light when I'm sleeping but other than that I would say that I carry the Surefure L4 and Arc AAA all the time.


----------



## Stingray (Aug 10, 2003)

Photon on keychain, Arc AAA in jeans watch pocket, E2O in back pocket most of the time, Kel-Tec 32 in right front pocket, sometimes a PPKS IWB with shirt untucked. Too hot where I live to comfortably conceal anything bigger most of the time. Those are really EDC, not 24/7, at night there are several lights on the nightstand, with an 8X and an X5T getting most of the use, and a Tigerlight when needed. Bump in the night light is an M6 on a USP 40.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 10, 2003)

I understand the concept of 24/7 and EDC. 

EDC for me is a Streamlight Scorpion. When I carry my backpack. I have two Inova microlights attached on (soon to be dumped to the bottom of the bag when I get the Streamlight Twin Task 1L next week, will be clipped into the keychain holder in my backpack (North Face 2003 Big Shot.)) 

I also ordered a CMG Infinity Ultra (CPF special for $15) for my godfather, I will play around with it and if I like it; I will look into an arc aaa LE or the like to 23.50 (60 minutes in an hour correct?) /7 along with my dog tags.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Aug 10, 2003)

I dislike things around my neck when sleeping, or an unreasonable facsimile thereof. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

So, I guess I don't 24/7 any light on me. I have a Brinkmann Rebel that hangs from my headboard, with head pointing towards ceiling for indirect lighting.

When dressed, my Ultra hangs from my left front belt loop via a carabiner for EDC.

Lately, I have been placing my L4 on my nightstand when I go to sleep.

Even if I lived out a tent and backpack, like I used to do in Hawaii, I would wear a light in the sleeping bag. It would be next to it.


----------



## imgadgetman (Aug 11, 2003)

I 24/7 a uke 2l, e2, arc aaa, and an e1/kl1. A also carry 3 knives with me 24/7 too. Glad I don't need to see a shrink judging from fellow flashaholics. I sometimes wake up in pain from laying on one of them. I like to be prepared at all times.
Gadgetman


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 11, 2003)

wow, you really are a gadget man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

well, i sleep naked, so i don't have any lights "on" me (or in me for that matter... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif) 24/7, but i do edc an arc aaa, sf e2e, and mmm during my waking hours, and i have a ultrastinger attached to my bed and an arc aaa hanging on a post next to my bed when i'm in it. i also keep several 1 and 5w mag mods on the floor next to my bed should i need to use them.


----------



## tylerdurden (Aug 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
well, i sleep naked

[/ QUOTE ]

TMI!!!


----------



## tusenkonstnar (Aug 11, 2003)

I always bring my Arc AAA.


----------



## Ross (Aug 11, 2003)

but roth sleeps in the daytime!


----------



## gyverpete (Aug 11, 2003)

Tomas, I did read your post in that thread before and it made me almost consider carrying in the shower.

Your story further illustrates the point that you never know when you'll need light. A flashlight is not only for convenience and fun, but it's also a safety item. Vital.

Does the knurling retain soap or does it rinse away easily? I'll have to try it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

And speaking of cows, I think the ARC would survive nicely, and the insides wouldn't be so dark. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

"GOT MILK?" YES! 
"GOT LIGHT?" YES again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rodfran (Aug 11, 2003)

Don`t have one 


1. when I shower.

2. when I sleep. However, Palight is on my night stand pointing towards my battery clock. With its ever on feature I can grab it in the dark whenever I need it. Also on night stand-Minimag with madmax and McFlood.

3. EDC- Arc AAA LE, Photon II, and now solitaire modded by LED_ASAP with 1 watt luxeon star!


----------



## Drjones (Aug 11, 2003)

I thought the purpose of this thread was to see if people carry a light even during the day, but I recall there being a thread about that a short while ago...

Anyhow, if I'm clothed I have the following on me:

- Inova X5T
- Inova microlight on key
- Glock 27 or 30
- Strider Tactical GB

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Tomas (Aug 11, 2003)

Gyverpete, I rinse the AAA well, but sometimes the inside of the 'reflector' get's a bit of a film (don't notice any in the knurls). A quick wipe of the reflector/LED and all is well again. 

Every now and then I wash the AAA while doing dishes and that really cleans it up all sparkling bright, which means that the there MIGHT be some film left on the body of the light in normal use/carry/etc. 

As to cow interior lighting: Replacing the battery would be required too often ...


----------



## gyverpete (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Tomas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Good point about the C.I.L. Battery changes would be udderly impossible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Someone would have to develop a methane powered "Bovine-XR" light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 11, 2003)

I personally am in withdrawal- just dissassembled 2 of my EDCs for a trip to the plater/anodizer. Leaves me with only my N-celled AAA. (Guess I'd better put a fresh N-cell in it, just in case /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) 27/7, well, in reach. I draw the line at the shower though.

Larry


----------



## zyk (Aug 12, 2003)

I always(must) carry one or two flashlight in my bag when I go outside. But not often to use it because in H.K., there is always bright enough when you walking outside at night.
Some of my friend feel strange and laugh on me when they know I always carry a flashlight with me. But I just tell
them you never know when will you need to use it.

Here is my EDC list(at that moment):
Monday to Friday -> UK-2L or PT rage.
Saturday and Sunday -> SL TT-2L or SL Scorpion.

I will change the EDC list depend on my mood. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tomas (Aug 12, 2003)

I know that feeling, Larry ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Double_A (Aug 12, 2003)

zyk-

Large Modern buildings can be very dark inside when the power goes out. In the big San Francisco area earthquake in 1989 a woman friend was shopping in the dishes and cookwear department in a large retail store. This department was below the ground floor in what they called the cellar. When the quake started the floor was shaking violently, dishes where crashing to the floor, glass shattering all around her in nearly total darkness, she knew she was below ground with all that concrete above her, would she be able to find her way out. She would have given anything for a tiny flashlight.

GregR


----------



## webley445 (Aug 12, 2003)

I do not carry 24/7 as described by the other posters, but I always at least have one nearby. 
When I'm at work at work I have my E1 and either the Ultra or Arc AAA, always. 
There is a Photon 2 on my keychain that is my emergency backup, it is there with me if I am ever away from home and need a light. Or eve at home if I am in a hurry and nothing else is in quick reach.
In my car there is an Ultra that I rigged with a swivel badge clip that is attached to my visor. It is set up as a interior light that I can aim and it easily detaches if neccessary [previously mentioned Ultra is a second unit strictly for pocket carry. There is also a SL Scorp, a Reactor, and a 3D mag that uses one of the Chief's 4AA to 1D adaptors in. I put the appropriate PR bulb in it so I have the output of 6 cells. 
If I go out in the day I have the Photon, but at night I try to remember to carry something else to. 
At home I rotate through my "colection", but the main usage goes to a tap light I modded to use a blue LED that came out of an Asp light, an old rubber 2AA with a 3 red led PR in it, the Arc or Ultra, and whatever else I want to play with.
Like I said, not always in my pocket or around my neck, but always closeby.


----------



## ttran97 (Aug 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Double_A said:*
zyk-

Large Modern buildings can be very dark inside when the power goes out. In the big San Francisco area earthquake in 1989 a woman friend was shopping in the dishes and cookwear department in a large retail store. This department was below the ground floor in what they called the cellar. When the quake started the floor was shaking violently, dishes where crashing to the floor, glass shattering all around her in nearly total darkness, she knew she was below ground with all that concrete above her, would she be able to find her way out. She would have given anything for a tiny flashlight.

GregR 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're right, Greg. I always use the "We live in earthquake-country" excuse when explaining why I have so many lights. I'm amazed at how unprepared people are sometimes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Blikbok (Aug 12, 2003)

Thomas: I have light by me 24/7. I leave my EDC in my pockets, but I have nightstand lights.

zyk: I live in a relatively urban area, and I find the uneven light from bright sources and dark shadows to be more demanding of handheld light than total dark. I need to carry a 1W LED in the city, whereas a CMG Infinity is fine in the country.

I have been *in* the shower during a power failure. Never again.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Drjones said:*
I thought the purpose of this thread was to see if people carry a light even during the day, but I recall there being a thread about that a short while ago...

[/ QUOTE ]
*BIGGEST EDC* 

Brightnorm


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Aug 12, 2003)

Brightnorm, topics like this pop up periodically. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 13, 2003)

Gosh, I just got a arc aaa LE off the BST forum. I will try it out in the shower now.!

Heres my set-up 24/7 in the field. 

Arc AAA LE around my neck with my tags
SL TT 1L clipped on my vest
SL Scorpion in a pocket
Inova Microlight in white and green clipped on my gear
My M16 and magazines and whichever gear I need to have for the mission.


----------



## Kentucky Rifle (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Gadgetman! I'm glad you mentioned knives! In addition to two or three flashlights, a pistol and a small "back-up" pistol...I keep a Chris Reeve "Sebenza" clipped to my right pocket, a Spyderco stainless steel "Cricket" clipped to my left pocket, a custom made, razor sharp "Key Knife" on my key ring, and a thin titanium "credit card knife" in my wallet. What's that? Paranoid? Yes, I guess so. This is what a war and the gruesome murder of my best friend did to me. I'm a little nuts. I fully admit it.
Oh, when I fly the "Sebenza" gets swapped for a Spyderco titanium body "Salsa" with a 50/50 blade. I feel that the serrations on the blade will cut a stuck seat belt more quickly. No, I don't take all this stuff on a airliner. I fly myself. If I can't take even my POCKETKNIFE on the airlines, I'll drive the plane myself. No muss-no fuss. Walk out, get in, go. No metal detectors, no idiot thinking he can "confiscate" my stuff.

Will


----------



## JOshooter (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't have to carry a flashlight 24 hours a week in my house.


----------



## Drjones (Aug 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kentucky Rifle said:*What's that? Paranoid? Yes, I guess so. This is what a war and the gruesome murder of my best friend did to me. I'm a little nuts. I fully admit it.

If I can't take even my POCKETKNIFE on the airlines, I'll drive the plane myself. No muss-no fuss. Walk out, get in, go. No metal detectors, no idiot thinking he can "confiscate" my stuff.


[/ QUOTE ]

- You the same Kentucky Rifle from THR? Hi! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

- I think those who go about life totally unprepared are the stupid ones. Those who ridicule others like us for being prepared are probably even more stupid.

- You are right about private planes; SO convenient, especially post-9/11.


----------



## Kentucky Rifle (Aug 15, 2003)

Drjones,
The same, the original, the only~Kentucky Rifle! (On a LOT of boards.)

Will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DaveT (Aug 15, 2003)

I just had it proved to me it's a good idea to have a light or two (or more) on you all the time. ARC LSH-S and ARC AAA were great when I had to get out of an unlighted subway station yesterday. And the lesson learned is to EDC spare batteries with the flashlights.
Dave


----------



## EPguy (Aug 15, 2003)

Yup, an L4 in my pocket and an A2 in my pack plus the spare to go with them. Ya never know when you might need 'em 
Plus an Emerson or two.


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2003)

All the subway blackout stories tell me to rethink EDC'ing expensive lights. Stick with lights that don't use exotic batteries and that you can lend to a stranger without freaking out about what if you don't get it back. Right now I have an Arc LS in my pocket (great light, but expensive and runs on a 123) but I plan to switch it to a PT Blast (much cheaper, about as bright as the LS, and runs on two AAA's) sometime.


----------



## Sharp (Aug 16, 2003)

I've always carried PT products with me. Great quality,performance, cheap, and reliability. I usually bring with me an Attitude, Blast, Rage, Eclipse, Pulsar and Impact II. When I can, I bring an headlight with me(Scout or Aurora). I know an headlight would seem strange but hey! We're flashaholics! With my EDC setup, I get over 250 hours of light since I also bring some spare batteries in a converted multitool knife belt pouch.


----------



## Blikbok (Aug 16, 2003)

PaulR:

I just keep my older lights (Opalec, PT Attitude, CMG Ultra, etc) in my satchel. The CMG Ultra makes a great lender light. I've got two or three in there. I don't care if they get dented or lost.

The blackout has made me reconsider some stuff. My light battery leans way too much towards throw and brightness. I only have four spare AA's, but twelve spare 123s. I'm gonna carry more AA's, and freshen up the cells in my CMG Infinity. I have carried that one forever, but I definately see justification for the 2 day runtime now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dano (Aug 16, 2003)

Heh...I hate carrying anything on me when I'm not working. When I'm working, I have a Streamlight Stinger XT on the duty belt (though I just rotated that out for a SF 9P for evaluation purposes) and either an Ultrastinger or Tigerlight depending on mood. I have a spare SL-20X in my war bag.

If I do grab something off duty, it's small, usually an Executive series light, or an L4. I do like my TL-2, but haven't carried it much...

--dan


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Aug 16, 2003)

Looks like many of us are taking a hard look at our EDC setup, at least as far as lights are concerned. I always EDC my Ultra. When the LS4 comes out and I have one or two, I will be EDCing one of them.


----------



## rodmeister (Aug 16, 2003)

*Sleep with my ARC AAA*

I often sleep with my ARC AAA. I clip it to my shorts or pajama bottom just to the left of my right hip bone. There's a natural depression there (on MY body. I'm skinny so it might not work for you) and I don't feel a thing when rolling over in bed. I tried a neck lanyard but found it uncomfortable as I rolled onto the light.

Rest of the day, I usually have my ARC clipped to a pants pocket. Even during the day one could be trapped indoors. Many places in large buildings are pitch black when the lights go out during the day. Subways too.

I EDC my ARC LS for work but can't imagine using it 24/7. Just too big.

My Photon II is on my key chain, so I usually have three lights on me during working hours.


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Sleep with my ARC AAA*

I usually have a flashlight near my bed but I don't wear one while sleeping. I don't carry one in the shower. I *do* generally wear my watch 24/7 mainly because I'd otherwise probably forget to put it on if I took it off. I'd like to have a watch with a built-in LED flashlight. A few of those exist but I don't like the ones I've seen so far. Someday someone will make a nice one.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 16, 2003)

What we need, Paul, is a well designed and built coin-cell light that attaches to the watchband, or between the watchband and watch ... Waterproof, of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2003)

A coin cell light that attaches to a watchband sounds like a nice idea. It could use a CR1216 and a red or yellow LED. There are little compasses that attach to watchbands and the LED light could be about the same size. So who will make it?


----------



## N162E (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Sleep with my ARC AAA*

[ QUOTE ]
*rodmeister said:*
I often sleep with my ARC AAA. I clip it to my shorts or pajama bottom just to the left of my right hip bone. There's a natural depression there (on MY body. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds to me like you better keep that triple A firmly attach to your Jammies. If it gets loose no telling where it might wind up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## LukeK (Aug 17, 2003)

Whenever I am out and about I always have my Arc AAA with me, attached to my keychain. It has come in handy on multiple occasions when little fruitcakes think it is funny to turn off the lights to public restrooms. At night I have my 2d (1w, 30mm optic) and 6D (5w .5 Ohm Resistor, reflector) Mag mods nearby in case I need some light without turning on the overhead incandescant (or need to crack someone over the head with a 3 pound aluminum light).


----------



## ygbsm (Aug 17, 2003)

I carry an A2 and either a G2Z or M2 (as backup or battery source) as part of my "first-line" gear.

During the blackout here in New York, I was very very happy that I did.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 24, 2011)

My Fenix E05 is always with me. I just ordered a Fenix LD15 which will replace my the E05 as my everyday carry around flashlight. It's funny, all my friends think I'm weird for having a flashlight with me at all times. Glad to see I'm not alone 

Edit: I didn't realize the last post was in 2003! Sorry about that...


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 24, 2011)

For the most part.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 24, 2011)

SFR said:


> I carry an Arc AAA almost 24 hours a day / 7 days a week in my pants pocket.
> 
> The only times I do not have the Arc on my person is when I am in the shower (it's on the bathroom counter), when I am asleep in bed (it's under my pillow), and when I am at the gym (it's in my locker -- the shorts I use don't have pockets).
> 
> ...


 
Pretty much the same thing here. Outside of showering and the gym (same reason you described), I always have a light with me 24/7 (usually my HDS EDC High CRI or one of my SureFires).


----------



## Lateck (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know if I can say Yes or No.....:shakehead
During my work-day, Yes, I carry. At night I do not have a light under my pillow but they are placed within a reasonable reach through out my house.... 
I also have a number of lights in my car/truck :thumbsup:


Lateck,


----------



## bel_riose (Mar 24, 2011)

I started to EDC a light 24/7 when my wife and I have had a baby girl six months ago. Now I have the need to sneak around like a ninja everytime my baby sleeps.

Before, I needed a light 24/7 only during winter, when it is dark when I leave for work early in the morning and it's dark when I go home at 6-7pm.

By the way, now I have an "official" EDC that's a SF Kroma, but I always carry a Led Lenser K3 with my car keys. So I DO carry a light 24/7 even if I dont use my Kroma.

Now I keep my EDC in the pocket all the day, at work and off. Then I put it over my nightstand for bathroom trips during night time.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes! I have a recently acquired Z/L SC60W. that is so beautiful, I don't even want to let it out of my sight - not only is it a spectacular performer it is a perfect size for EDC. I'm an instant Zebralight fan, so much so, that, if I lived state-side, I would make this 'light a pass-around; but only after I had acquired another SC60W. It has that 'Feels just right in the hand' characteristic that is pretty hard to resist. I wholeheartedly recomend this fine
flashlight and look forward to more offerings from this great company...a high CRI. perhaps! Now, would'nt that be special, especially in this SC60 package.


----------



## nightcacher (Mar 24, 2011)

For years I always had my LensLenser V(sq) with me. It was only 60 lumens but it served me well and was put tru hell also. I now edc a surefire C2 with a Malkoff M61W. I also edc when working a 4sevens quark AA2 with prism/diffuser. 
I have a G5, TK35, and Predator also that get regular use outside as well.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 24, 2011)

For over 5 years now... Always at least one and backup cell. Usually two. It used to be my Arc-AAA, now it's my ITP A3 EOS titanium. 75% of the time I have my Thrunite Neutron 1C on me.


----------



## Ishango (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry a light 24/7 for over three years now. I started with my E01 on my keychain. Nowadays I always carry a small extra light in my pocket (E05 or iTP A3) and most of the time I carry at least one of my EDC lights (SC51w, PD30, Olight T10 or likewise).


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't wear clothes 24/7 so I don't know where to clip my edc!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Theknifereviewer (Mar 24, 2011)

The only time I don't have my light is when I go to bed.


----------



## licht55 (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry a 1 AAA light (and a spare Low Self-Discharge AAA NiMH) in my pocket almost always. Exceptions are being in sports cloths and the shower. While I do not take a flashlight to my bed under my pillow I have at least one flashlight or headlight next to it.

Currently I carry an iTP A3 EOS (Upgraded). I like it having several (3) levels, a somewhat low one (somewhat lower would even be better) and a quite high one for such a small light. Its twist switch unfortunately does not have a well defined switching position, and in general I prefer click switches, but the advantage of a twist switch over some click switches is that it is usually not switched on in the pocket unintentionally which would drain the battery.


----------



## arcaneinsomniac (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm awake when it's dark more often than not, so i've always got my flashlight with me...

also this forum is awesome, and i know that because an almost 8 year old thread got revived and nobody made a big deal about it.


----------



## stowaway89 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have either ITP A3 or ArcAAA on my neck all time. Leave flashlights in many parts in the hose for emergency.


----------



## mr.squatch (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a wee on my keychain that i use a lot, always have one or more of three lights on me depending on what I'm wearing. pd20 fits no matter what I wear, if I have enough pocket i take one of my three various 6p with me too. I guess I also always have at least one or two in my car too lol. I think I may have a problem.


----------



## indigo_wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

4Sevens Mini CR2 Ti around my neck except in the shower (when it's on the hook)... even in bed. 

After that, I started counting how many lights I EDC... and then I decided to stop counting. oo: :shakehead

I'd probably be willing to consider a 12 step program, if each step included a free light. :thumbsup:

ATB,
Sam


----------



## Machete God (Mar 25, 2011)

arcaneinsomniac said:


> ... also this forum is awesome, and i know that because an almost 8 year old thread got revived and nobody made a big deal about it.


 Yeah, I found it quite cool that nobody batted an eyelid and we just carried on as if the OP posted the thread yesterday, lol! Anyway, the topic is as relevant today as it was 11 years ago (I'm also thinking that it's quite likely that some of these guys never bother looking at the first post in a thread and start replying after checking out the last few posts )

Anyway, the only time I don't have a light on me is when I am in the shower. But there will be one in my trouser pocket and one on the bathroom counter for easy reach should the power go out :candle:


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 25, 2011)

I EDC up to 5 flashlights. 

E01 on a necklace
Quark AA titanium in my left pocket
Tank E07 on my keychain
Tank 007 in my backpack (it's a good small throw-away light)
Solarforce L2 with Dereelight Neutral XR-E dropin (driven @ 1.2A), running 2x18650 (estimated 5-7 hours runtime)

Just gotta get one of Cottonpicker's solar panels from the MP, a dual 18650 and a single AA/AAA holder for my backpack, and I'd be set!


----------



## bjsears (Mar 25, 2011)

Carrying a light beats carring eyeglasses any day.


----------



## aspirina750 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have one in my bathrobe, so almost yes, at night my edc's stay in the bed drawer and a small LL T5 is clipped in my bed frame...


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Mar 28, 2011)

atbglenn said:


> It's funny, all my friends think I'm weird for having a flashlight with me at all times. Glad to see I'm not alone


 
Glad to know that as well...


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty much, yes. Usually I've got an NDI in my suit jacket when working, or in my jeans when out of work...even around the house. I've been toying lately with subbing my new Incendio V3+ neutral for the NDI when at work, a little smaller and smoother, and (finally!) a tolerable clip (thank you, LP). 

I'll also cary my Ra 140T or Jet III PRO ST, or one or another SureFire E1/E2, P or C series lights as the mood or need may strike me. At night theres a Ra 140T and now a SureFire L4 and/or Z2 with a M61LW on the headboard. I'm going to put a light back on my keychain, either my well-worn EZCR2W, or a new, similarly sized CR2 or AAA light.


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2011)

Deployed so whatever I have on my belt doesn't stick around... lol...

At all time have Xeno holster with MD2/M91 (or M61, depending on my mood before I leave my shack for work), Gerber camo holster with Benchmade folding knife and Leatherman Wave in original sheath...

At home... during winter, yes, since it's always in a pocket of my jacket... at summer, due to less clothes, I count on my cell phone ugly LED, keychain light (greetings from batteryjunction) and always have flashlight in my door in the car...

Plus my wife EDC SF LX2 in her purse 24/7-365 and I can always count on it since we try to spend every minute together, whenever possible...


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 31, 2011)

Tana said:


> Deployed so whatever I have on my belt doesn't stick around... lol...
> 
> At all time have Xeno holster with MD2/M91 (or M61, depending on my mood before I leave my shack for work), Gerber camo holster with Benchmade folding knife and Leatherman Wave in original sheath...
> 
> ...



Seems like you spent some time at American bases with all that gear ya listed Tana...nice stuff BTW! Me? Still waiting for the next power-outage so my 24/7 carrying isn't in vain.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 31, 2011)

Double post...Mods please delete


----------



## wellu (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmm... Not 24/7, but I do practice the more common practice of never leaving the house without a light, but not sleeping or showering with one. Always have a Photon Microlight II and ITP A3 in with the keys.


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2011)

A.O.W.
You would be surprised... 

Since today is a slow day, for some strange reason, finished both trainings w/o interruptions, I'm eyeballing this EDC Clicky on internet... now THIS would be 24/7 if I ever decide to cash out $250 for safety orange 200 lumen version...
The light seems perfect for EDC... and I'm really impressed by the amount of info on their hdslights webpage...


----------



## vandrecken (Mar 31, 2011)

The only thing I wear 24/7 is a watch 

But daytime I mostly have an Orb raw Nickel Silver in my pocket and something heavier nearbye like in my satchel, in the car and all around the house including a couple of lights within reach at night time. So almost 24/7


----------



## jedirock (Apr 1, 2011)

During the daytime, I always have my wallet, iPhone, and a ShiningBeam S-Mini cool with me, and occasionally a utility knife or car keys, depending on the day. I'm just glad I have big pockets!


----------



## vinny (Apr 1, 2011)

I always carry my keys even around the house, and theres always a light of some description on my keys, the most recent one is a solitaire but there have been many others lol, so yes 24/7 i have a light on me, also theres always a 4d maglite in the car you dont realise how much you need them untill you actually NEED! one, ie emergency.


----------



## glockxj (Apr 1, 2011)

I always have a LD15 in my pocket. Soon a MiniX will take its place.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't carry one all the time but there is at least one in most of the rooms and garage of the house plus in the vehicles.


----------



## Yibida (Apr 3, 2011)

I carry an maxpedition fatboy EDC { every day carry } the torches in it are 1x led lenser P7.. 1x nitecore D20.. 1x petzl tikka plus on the EDC shoulder strap ...1x petzl tactikka with headband ... and batterys to suit .. you just never know do ya ?


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe (Apr 3, 2011)

I have small "Photon" style lights on every keyring, and an Energizer MLT1WAAE in my pocket, or EDC pack.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Apr 3, 2011)

Of course! I always have a Zebralight SC51 or DST TLR in my pants pocket. I also carry a Preon 1 Ti with clicky switch in my shirt pocket and a Preon REVO or Maratac AAA on my keychain.


----------



## mjn (Apr 3, 2011)

Since I've been hangin around here I do!

I carry a Klarus Mi X5 in my pocket every day. Evenings, I have my V10R in my pocket, and at night I've got my 3500 LM HID light, and my Mossberg with a PD31 on it within arms reach.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 5, 2011)

I carry a Preon 2 24/7.


----------



## Tana (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe that Nitecore D11.2 will be with me all the time once I'm back home for good... of course, gotta purchase it first... but it just got out so there's time...


----------



## lasermax (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup I sure do surefire e1b/lx2 just like my leatherman surge I feel bare with out them


----------



## Frankiarmz (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it's wise to carry a flashlight 24/7, in addition to a good tactical knife and possibly a butane lighter. What's the point of having all our flashlights and other useful tools at home? I would feel stupid if I was in a store, building or anywhere else and did not have at least one of my flashlights if the lights went out! I test, and/or replace the battery at least once a week.


----------



## oblivion_lumens (Apr 20, 2011)

No. My cell phone ̣̣(Iphone 4) can use the camera flash as a flashlight and it is good enough searching for stuff inside the car.


----------



## MWClint (Apr 20, 2011)

always have a light (or more) with me. When i'm sleeping, there are 3 plus my EDC on my nightstand, 1 on my wifes nightstand, one in each bathroom, a pair of mags(6D, 3D) in the 
hallway, my headlamp at the entrance to the garage, a light near the stairwell to the basement, 2 near my computer, a light in one of the kitchen drawers, one in each car and 60 or so
in my hobby room.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 21, 2011)

oblivion_lumens said:


> No. My cell phone ̣̣(Iphone 4) can use the camera flash as a flashlight and it is good enough searching for stuff inside the car.


:duh2:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't tell my wife, but's I've started sleeping with my E1B...


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 21, 2011)

oblivion_lumens said:


> No. My cell phone ̣̣(Iphone 4) can use the camera flash as a flashlight and it is good enough searching for stuff inside the car.



Please understand, this is said in jest and for fun only...

"What the hell you doin' on CPF then???"


----------



## radioactive_man (Apr 21, 2011)

I EDC a Fenix LD01 and Jetbeam RRT-0 R5. If I go outside after dark I carry a Maelstrom G5 R5 or similar.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 21, 2011)

I sleep in a t-shirt with a Preon II in the pocket. It's the only time I only have one light on me.
The reason: Kobe, Japan January 17, 1995. I had always kept a Mini-Mag by the bed, for.. you know... emergencies. Well, after the nice little earthquake, my light was not quite where I left it, and I couldn't find it among the broken glass and other crap... in the dark. So since then, even though I no longer live in Japan, I keep one on me literally 24/7. That and a watch are the only two things *always* on, even when sleeping. When awake, the list is just too long.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 21, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I sleep in a t-shirt with a Preon II in the pocket. It's the only time I only have one light on me.
> The reason: Kobe, Japan January 17, 1995. I had always kept a Mini-Mag by the bed, for.. you know... emergencies. Well, after the nice little earthquake, my light was not quite where I left it, and I couldn't find it among the broken glass and other crap... in the dark. So since then, even though I no longer live in Japan, I keep one on me literally 24/7. That and a watch are the only two things *always* on, even when sleeping. When awake, the list is just too long.



I have my Peli's marked three to four ways to help me find them in the dark; 1) Reflective tape 2) GITD Tape 3) Bright Orange Strips Painted on, and 4) I have little blikning/steady glow lights I can attach to them if I'm anticpating something bad. It's sounds like over-kill, but the application is kept to a minimum so the cases still maintain a decent "tactical/professional" look. I apply the tape to the corners and the latches, etc. Lights go out, the cases get dropped/lost etc., I can quickly ID them either by themsleves or with help with a little light.


----------



## ncbcymtechie (Apr 21, 2011)

Alas, I don't carry one on my person 24/7. I more or less EDC, though. When I leave my house I either have a hardware store 9 LED flashlight or my MagLite Mini 2AA with me in my pocket or in my bag. (For some sound/lighting gigs I've done I put the MagLite Mini on the belt of my dress pants. I like knowing it's there when I need it. ) When I don't have those on me, I have a flashlight app on my iPod Touch and a small single LED light on my keychain, which I generally do have with me. I also have a MagLite 4C in the glove compartment of my car, in case of emergencies. I don't keep a flashlight on my person when I'm at home; I settle for knowing exactly where each of my flashlights are. (On my desk, in a bag, etc.)

Thanks to CPF, I'm looking to acquire a Fenix E01 or something of the sort to replace the cheap hardware store flashlight.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't carry a flashlight all the time, but when I leave home I typically have one with me. I have flashlights or battery lights (LED modded taplights) in every room in the house so I don't need one on me. I have two lights I EDC in my pants one in each pocket. A UK2AAA incan modded with an LED (direct drive) that holds two L92s for backup to my LD01SS on my keychain. I figure I have 24 hours of light from the UK or 4-6 hours using the LD01 in low-medium modes. The UK light makes for a nice battery carrier the plastic doesn't scratch anything and is silent in my pocket against my slim reading glass case.


----------



## Klingsteve (Apr 22, 2011)

In a way, I suppose I do. I have several lights placed strategically around the house, and in every vehicle. A light doesn't go into my pocket until dusk, then I carry it all night until I go to sleep, then it's on the nightstand. Recently, I've been carrying a small OLight during the day in case of emergencies, but that stays at work.

Pretty weird, huh. I guess I've become more of a geek than I ever was. Like my fascination about carrying an EDC knife, I too feel strange without a light in my pocket, or close by. It's when I don't do that, I need a light.

And yes, it's nice to know others feel the same way too. Comfort in numbers?

-- Steve


----------



## Burgess (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread is still just as timely as ever !

lovecpf


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I sleep in a t-shirt with a Preon II in the pocket. It's the only time I only have one light on me.
> The reason: Kobe, Japan January 17, 1995. I had always kept a Mini-Mag by the bed, for.. you know... emergencies. Well, after the nice little earthquake, my light was not quite where I left it, and I couldn't find it among the broken glass and other crap... in the dark. So since then, even though I no longer live in Japan, I keep one on me literally 24/7. That and a watch are the only two things *always* on, even when sleeping. When awake, the list is just too long.


I hadn't been to Japan yet when Kobe happened but met quite a few people from the Kansai area and I can only imagine what an impact being through it must have had on you. At least you picked up a good habit from it anyway!

I too wear my watch always and a couple years ago when the power went out while I was taking a shower, I still knew what time it was and was able to get around thanks to my ever present neck-carry-Draco!


----------



## Lego995743 (Apr 24, 2011)

SFR said:


> I carry an Arc AAA almost 24 hours a day / 7 days a week in my pants pocket.
> 
> The only times I do not have the Arc on my person is when I am in the shower (it's on the bathroom counter), when I am asleep in bed (it's under my pillow), and when I am at the gym (it's in my locker -- the shorts I use don't have pockets).
> 
> ...


 
My Inova X1 is aways there when i need it.


----------



## oblivion_lumens (Apr 24, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Please understand, this is said in jest and for fun only...
> 
> "What the hell you doin' on CPF then???"


 
Also please understand this is said in jest and for fun,

" The hell I just answerd the thread question. No, I don't carry flashlight 24/7."
I am on CPF because...... the hell my business.


----------



## Ri22o (Apr 28, 2011)

When I'm at work, I have one in my tool bag. I also have one in the jumper cable/tow strap/tool bag in each car.

When not at work, I always have one in my pocket that I carry with all my other EDC items (Nitecore PD EX10).

When at home, I always have one somewhere near by. Usually by the laptop, on the kitchen counter, and one by the bed.

Also, like someone else said, when I'm at home I'm usually not too far from my pants.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 28, 2011)

Ri22o said:


> When I'm at work, I have one in my tool bag. I also have one in the jumper cable/tow strap/tool bag in each car.
> 
> When not at work, I always have one in my pocket that I carry with all my other EDC items (Nitecore PD EX10).
> 
> ...


 
I have taplights I modded with luxeons to glow in the dark at all times so wherever I am at I can just find one, turn it on and even carry it to find my lights that are located mostly in my room.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## slimshaneee (Apr 30, 2011)

If I am awake I have one on me.
Just today, I helped a neighbor with his doorbell switch with mine. 

I gave a flashlight to a close friend and he told me while in college the power went out and he was the only one with a flashlight!
He was cool for the day


----------



## Ian2381 (May 2, 2011)

All the time except when playing basketball and swiming.


----------



## etherealshade (May 2, 2011)

I've always got a McGizmo clipped to my front pocket. If I'm at work, I usually also have one of a few various Surefires in my back pocket. Depending on the work of the day, I'll also have a H501 around my neck.

My EDC bag carries spare cells for whatever I'm carrying as well as whichever Surefire I feel like carrying on a particular day.


----------



## RepProdigious (May 2, 2011)

There's 5 things i always carry: A knife, a light, watch, keys and my cards (bank cards , drivers license, paper money) and i always check for these items before leaving the house. For me a light is not only useful when it's dark, its also great during the day if you have to look into or behind anything.


----------



## JS_280 (May 3, 2011)

I always have a light within reach 24/7, but not necessarily on my person.

My "on person" EDC is a Quark AA Tactical R5 with 14500, ZL H51Fw (or QMiniX 123) and an ITP A3 EOS R5 Upgraded on my keys.

In my vehicle is my EDC trauma kit with a Quark AA^2 Tactical S2.

On my night stand is a Quark AA^2 Tactical S2 and Streamlight TRL-1s on my Glock 17.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 3, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I hadn't been to Japan yet when Kobe happened but met quite a few people from the Kansai area and I can only imagine what an impact being through it must have had on you. At least you picked up a good habit from it anyway!
> 
> I too wear my watch always and a couple years ago when the power went out while I was taking a shower, I still knew what time it was and was able to get around thanks to my ever present neck-carry-Draco!


 
Picked up more than just that habit. I was funny, as one of my friends was leaving my apartment at 0300, he noticed the cap on a bottle of ginger ale was not on it, and said I should put the cap on it. I responded "Why? What's going to happen?" Never say that anymore. We laughed about it later. 16 years later and I'm pursuing a Masters in Emergency Management, have more disaster and survival gear than I could possibly need, and have gained a lot of knowledge over the years on being prepared. A flashlight is a pretty small investment, and not cumbersome to carry around, and in the right situation, a total life-saver. In fact, my wife and kids are going back to Japan for 4 months this summer, so I was planning a little test of my preparedness. I going to turn off all the breakers and shut the water off for at least two months at home. Granted, will still have power at work, but anything used at home will have to be done with solar charged batteries. Water will be used from 2 55 gallon barrels. From showers to clothes washing, to cooking with propane tanks... it will be a good test of what I might be lacking, and can get it now before I actually need it.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 3, 2011)

The depowered Photon Freedom (NV Green) is on a short bead chain around my neck 24/7/365 except when I'm in the shower.


----------



## ScottFree (May 3, 2011)

At the moment I've got a Photon Freedom, 4Sevens Mini 123 on my keys and depending on and what I'm doing and wearingit's a 4Sevens Quark 123 clipped in a pocket or a Fenix TK15 in a cargo pocket on my trousers.


----------



## angelofwar (May 3, 2011)

:Oh, and I carry a 24/7 in my car 24/7...:thinking:

One of the neatest and most ultilitarian lights ever made, especially when you get it in the kit. I have a yellow one on my car at all times for road side emergencies and an OD one for deployments, etc.


----------



## erehwyrevekool (May 5, 2011)

Sure! I always carry my little Fenix E01 in my bag.


----------



## fnj (May 6, 2011)

To the original question: yes. Period. I have at least one flashlight in my pants pocket every minute, no matter where I am, in the house or outside. Every time I go away from home, day or night, I have a minimum of two on my person plus two others in the car. The primary carry is either an Aeon (CR2) or a Liteflux LF2XT with an L92. There is no problem at all napping with an LF2XT in my pocket. The second when I go out is a Lummi Wee on the keychain. I don't think I would ever pocket-carry a lithium ion any larger than the Wee's tiny 1080. They are incendiary devices waiting to go off.

I would NEVER enter a windowless store (as in a mall) at any hour of the day or night without a light.

There is no other item which I ALWAYS carry 24x7 in and out of the house. For example, I never carry my wallet or keys in my own house

If I am seriously sleeping or, er, there is always a light under the pillow and several more on the nightstand. This is the sole exception to the light being in my pocket 24x7. If I get up at night to do, er, something, I always carry a light with me for the trip, regardless of whether I use house lighting for that trip.

Additionally, there are lights placed strategically at all places I habituate. In the can next to the seat, and one next to the shower, for sure. Kitchen, TV room, work areas.


----------



## TKC (May 6, 2011)

*Yuppers, I carry a light 24/7.*


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes i allways have my Fenix LD01 in my pants pocket and i usually carry some light in my jacket pocket now i happen to have the Olight M20S in there


----------



## dajab77 (Dec 8, 2011)

I carry at least 3 lights with me. HDS Rotary Silver, Zebralight H51 and usually mix in a 4Sevens mini 123.


----------



## besafe2 (Dec 8, 2011)

If I'm awake I have a light.


----------



## varmint (Dec 8, 2011)

Here I do day and night atleast 2, MicrostreamAAA, Fenix E15 and if I am in my truck an old G2 SF. Night my Thrunite TN11 also.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 8, 2011)

Does having one in the storage room, at least two by the door, three in the living room, three by the computer, and at least two in the bedroom (not counting the tritium map reader) and one in the bathroom count as too much? Especially if I keep another in my EDC bag, and at least two on me wherever I go? And make sure any two lights near me can switch cells with at least each other?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 8, 2011)

If I'm out of bed, I've got either a Haiku or a PD clipped to my LF pocket, NV green Photon w/ small SAK and mini Bic on a ring in my RF pocket, and an EO1 clipped on my keys. EO1 on a dog tag ball chain looped around the bedpost near my head if needed, after reading Hogo's earthquake post, even though I don't live in earthquake country. Another half dozen plus lights within reach on the bookshelf next to my bed.


----------



## wheniwake (Dec 8, 2011)

When im in the house, No. Other than that, I always have one quickly accessible. Everywhere I go I take my FAK- Everywhere my FAK goes so does my LD20 and the MagSoltaire. And in the car is the Mag3D.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 8, 2011)

When i am dressed - yes.
My Aeon is around my neck all night, comes off in the morning (and sits on the bathroom counter) when I shower, and then goes back on. (also gets taken off to go swimming)

If I have pants on then I will have the following items 
Knife (normally a SAK)
Light (normally the aeon, 9p and now a SWM V10r TI)
Wallet (specops the jr)
Cellphone (iPhone 4s)
Keys. (house, both cars, other assorted locks around the house)

Oh and if im in bed i may have a few lights laying around

Under the bed is 2 magchargers, and Inova T4 and i noticed the other day my wifes E1e is under there too
On my bedside table is SF M6, M4, M3, U2, and my edc lights (except the aeon which is round my neck) novatac edc120p, t1a titan, L2 and a freebie fauxton, and an ultrastinger and a Maxabeam sitting on the floor


----------



## eai2l (Dec 9, 2011)

I always thought that I had a light with me at all times, but this thread has made me think about the times when I am furthest away from a light... Basically any time I'm away from my backpack or keys: showering, toileting at home, sporting activities - if a disaster were to strike during those times I might be sol.


----------



## d123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Almost all the time, I have a Quark mini AA on my keys, and normally the mini AA2 in a pocket. I have a G2 LED in the car and a 4C Mag with LED drop in by the bed.


----------



## bigfoot (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, with a Maratac AAA on my keychain. Plus an HDS Clicky in my EDC bag. On top of the various lights at home.


----------



## dmkatz76 (Dec 9, 2011)

If I have my keychain, an ITP A3 EOS single mode. If I have my wallet, an ET D25C2. If neither (which means I'm at home), usually a Quark Mini 123 R5.


----------



## bily (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah, very night i do carry a sr51 to protect myself, lolz


----------



## j0sh (Dec 10, 2011)

If I have my pants on then I have a Fenix LD01 in my pocket


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 10, 2011)

No I do not, mainly because I leave my PD-S on the sink next to me while I shower. Other than that, Don's perfect clip allows this titanium tube to be attached to my hip the majority of the time.

-Mayo


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 26, 2011)

Does a tattoo of a flashlight qualify for 24/7 EDC? When I'm out and about I usually have a single AA/14500 or single AAA EDC w/ me. At home, I don't usually holster or pocket a light while lounging around in my PJs; since one is usually very nearby in the event of a power failure etc. And when I commute to and from work on the bicycle, I have two 900 Lumen SSCP7s on the handlebars w/ some EDC in my right front pocket...


----------



## ffemt6263 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. If im not working my normal edc is a mcgizmo pd clipped on my pocket, a kuku 38dd on my keyring, and about 75% of the time also a d10. At work hds hi cri clicky, preon 2, and mg pli. Right now im sitting in my recliner with the pd, d10, and macs sst50 edc sitting on the nightstand next to me. Basically i dont go anywhere without a flashlight, knife, lighter, cell phone, and wallet....most of the time also a handgun.


----------



## tam17 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep. I have Fenix E05 XP-E in my jeans pocket and diffused Fenix LD15 in my jacket when I'm not home, and diffused E01 is on duty for small home tasks and as a bedside light. That's just a current rotation.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## GaAslamp (Dec 28, 2011)

ffemt6263 said:


> Basically i dont go anywhere without a flashlight, knife, lighter, cell phone, and wallet....most of the time also a handgun.



This reminds me of a notion I've had for a while that if something traumatic ever happened to me and somebody called 911, the EMTs would take one look at what I carried in my pants, and then start looking around for the "real" victim to help first. :laughing:


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 28, 2011)

Always! The only way to justify my collection to my wife is to have one in each vehicle, each room of the house, on my person and a headlamp which I always wear at night. Way overboard I know, but even though I look like a geek I am the first person someone calls for when they need a light and don't have one.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGT (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes I do. But not always because of necessity. I know if the lights went out while home I'd be able to find my way to my flashlights rather easily. But I still always have one with me.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gaaslamp: thats pretty funny but the truth of the matter is i truly believe being alert to what and whos around you and the very simple items you choose to carry with you can prevent you from becoming that victim! I also carry some very basic assorted bandaids and duct tape around an old credit card in my wallet and try to carry a bandana if space in my pockets allow. I also have a backpack with much more "stuff" thats never very far. Either in my truck or in the ambulance.


----------



## iron potato (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh yes, currently have Tank007 tk568 holstered on my waist pouch (replacing soon by SWM V10A XM-L + AW14500) Inside my pouch which is another JetBeam PC20, one backup battery box of AA Eneloop & AW17670. At night always an UltraFire UF-H1D (thinking to replace it to Zebralight, but torn between AA or 18650 as well as Flood or Clear lens) Any idea for upclose & around house / garage usage ?


----------



## Larzon (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes. My "EDC" is a Skilhunt Ramble-Iota on my keys and on my work trousers a pouch with Ramble-Gamma and Alpha


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 29, 2011)

I probably answered this in the past. But in case not it goes like this:

If I am in pants, I have at least two knives and flashlights on me. If I'm not in pants there are knives and flashlights in easy reach.

For now P2D is one and ARC AAA is the other. Soon Quark 123 may take P2D's place.


----------



## blah9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't carry it 24/7, but if I have any pants on that are not athletic pants I am carrying a Fenix LD01 and my Leatherman Wave.


----------



## cland72 (Dec 30, 2011)

I carry a Fenix P1D at a minimum. When my dress allows it, I like to take my E2DL.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 30, 2011)

MJP Extreme III and Spy 007 is my 24/7


----------



## richardh (Dec 30, 2011)

I carry a Quark AA2 everyday. Some days when I don't feel like carrying it, I carry a Nitecore D11.


Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## onceupon (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been carrying my Sundrop almost everyday since I got it 

But before that I EDC a Quark Mini Ti 

24/7 is what I do


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 30, 2011)

If I am awake - at least one light, preferably an LD01 w/10440 and SC51 w/LSD cell in separate zipped pockets. if outside shopping or errands, maybe add an SC600 or SC60. My jackets have an LD15 in an inside zipped pocket. 

BTW, in response to another poster - I carry my house/car keys and probably my zipper billfold with me anytime I am awake and dressed, or the pants with keys etc. are close to the bed. Next to the bed are other interesting items including small and large flashlights. Under my car seat or in the center console is a LE mace canister and other stuff. Yes, earthquakes and other such "object rearranging disturbances" are in my past. Also, I learned long ago in the military that any room you enter you may have to leave very quickly via another route, including the nearest window, and carrying whatever you happen to have on your person at that instant. IOW, arrive ready to leave...


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 30, 2011)

I carry a torch when I might need one. Just as we have done for the last many millennia, if I don't have one I will manage without it. 

Unless you live in an active war zone, why be so obsessive?

Even if all the lights went out, I know my house and can find a torch on whichever floor of the house I am on by feel if necessary.

If I am out of the house I will have my keys on me with a Photon Freedom Micro. If I am going somewhere I might need something more powerful I take it.

There is no good reason to carry one 24/7, although this is definitely one of the possible symptoms of suffering from flashaholish


----------



## starshiplazyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

When I'm awake I carry a Maratac AAA in my pocket and a Streamlight Nano on my key chain. When I'm asleep there is an LL Bean crank LED flashlight next to the bed (for discreetly maneuvering through the house) as well as a Nebo Redline (for indiscreetly maneuvering through the house). I know the crank light wasn't made by LL Bean, but the name of the OEM escapes me now.


----------



## climberkid (Dec 30, 2011)

...Preon 1 clipped to my long johns/boxers/sweatpants (depending on temperature) while I sleep. Otherwise it's clipped to my collar along with my Space Pen Military clicky, or pants if I'm dressed up. 


Alex


----------



## cland72 (Dec 30, 2011)

subwoofer said:


> I carry a torch when I might need one. Just as we have done for the last many millennia, if I don't have one I will manage without it.
> 
> Unless you live in an active war zone, why be so obsessive?
> 
> ...



But you just admitted you carry one on your keychain when you're out of the house... 

In my opinion, "24/7" implies you have constant access to a light, which you obviously do. I don't think people here mean they clip their Quarks in the elastic waistband of their PJ's. :thumbsup:


----------



## climberkid (Dec 30, 2011)

cland72 said:


> But you just admitted you carry one on your keychain when you're out of the house...
> 
> In my opinion, "24/7" implies you have constant access to a light, which you obviously do. I don't think people here mean they clip their Quarks in the elastic waistband of their PJ's. :thumbsup:



Uhhhhh.... Look up 1 post. Am I messed up or what?


Alex


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 30, 2011)

Being a flashaholic is pretty serious fun stuff for a lot of us. I have know flashaholics who will put a flashlight in their PJ top pocket, though I, of course, would not do such a thing. :devil:

Bill


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 30, 2011)

subwoofer said:


> I carry a torch when I might need one. Just as we have done for the last many millennia, if I don't have one I will manage without it.
> 
> Unless you live in an active war zone, why be so obsessive?
> 
> ...



Umm, well, after an earthquake, or tornado, or structure fire, you will quickly change your opinion. A lights-out situation is the simplest of all emergency management situations to deal with.


----------



## Radio (Dec 30, 2011)

I never have less than 3 lights on me, ever.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 30, 2011)

Radio said:


> I never have less than 3 lights on me, ever.



+1.

Bill


----------



## GaAslamp (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have a flashlight or other gear on me while I'm showering or sleeping, although they're always nearby, so it's pretty close to 24/7. I used to take off my EDC gear while at home, but now I carry a few items, including a flashlight, just to save the trouble of having to fetch them.



ffemt6263 said:


> Gaaslamp: thats pretty funny but the truth of the matter is i truly believe being alert to what and whos around you and the very simple items you choose to carry with you can prevent you from becoming that victim!



That's the same reason I haul useful emergency items around with me, too, including weapons, but bad things could still happen--being prepared and alert helps one's chances a lot, but it doesn't make one invulnerable. I could still wind up on my back for any number of reasons, up to and including getting blindsided by a meteorite.  I was just wondering what an EMT would think or assume, and sort of poking fun at the biases that many people have against armed (legally) individuals, but come to think of it, there is probably very little that EMTs haven't seen in their line of work.


----------



## Starofthesea (Dec 31, 2011)

No, but I do sleep with several.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 3, 2012)

One night I was at home and the power unexpectedly went out. I was left in the dark having to navigate my way back to the other room to fetch my lights. At that point it seemed reasonable to have some small light on me at all times at least at night. 
So now I carry a fenix E05 around my neck on an old surefire lanyard.


----------



## davyro (Jan 3, 2012)

I always have a light with me where ever i go,i also take a fresh spare battery in my car so if i'm going to be a distance from my car,i'll take the battery with me
as well as the light.I alternate my lights every couple of days i swap one of my EDC lights for another.I only do this because i see no reason in buying a light &
keeping it as a shelf queen.This way all of my EDC lights are user's & i can pick which one i think is the best for the situation i'm in.


----------



## Kokopelli (Jan 5, 2012)

Always have at least 3 on me. 2 on the keyrings (1xCR123 + 1x AAA) , one as the EDC (3xAAA), another one (1x18650) in the coat pocket, oh another big one (2x18650) if I carry a big bag that day  I never sleep without a flashlight in arm distance.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 5, 2012)

At least 1 when at home. 3 when I'm out of the house. When my PC10 arrives, it will be the one that's with me at all times. Small enough to carry easily, strong enough to guide me to my supply-bag, which has my other lights.


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 5, 2012)

One is usually within reach.


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

I know I don't use the top of the line flashlights, as I am on a limited income. Anyways I carry an EDC bag and in there are three flashlights:
Mini Maglite incandescent Desert Storm camo.
Pelican MityLite 1960 LED.
Mini Maglite 2AA, 2nd Generation.

I take my edc bag pretty much everywhere. Also on my key ring, I carry an Energizer LED keychain led light, with the glow switch (it came with my Weatheready lantern).

One of the flashlights I use around my house is a Bright Star 2224, as there is a Natural Gas pipeline running underneath my house.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not to get into 'too much information' but my work is more with materials than with people, and in the winter time particularly I don't find it necessary to change pants every day. The trick is to pull all the layers down together, fireman style, and swap out the underwear and socks, underwear and socks is the thing.
So as far as 24/7 goes, it's very easy to just drop the britches with the edc right next to the shoes. 
Again, swap out the underwear and socks religiously or this system will go downhill fast.
Takes about 15 seconds to be out of bed with pants, shoes and edc. shirt and outer layers a few more.


----------



## Zencyl (Jan 9, 2012)

I pretty much carry one 24/7. Only time Im not carrying the light is when I am in the shower, the light is on the sink next to the shower. When I do lay down in bed, I stage my jeans (put everything in all my pockets so I can throw them on), which comes in handy because Im a vol FireFighter and sometimes we get those 3am calls where I need to get up and go. My newly acquired Quark AA2 regular is right next to my Kershaw knife.


----------



## Onthelightside (Jan 9, 2012)

On most days I will have a preon 2 on my person. A great little light and very bright for the size and weight.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 10, 2012)

Essentually yes.Away from home I carry at least an EDC and my keychain Photons.I don't feel the need to always have a light on my person when at home as there is always one within easy reach.


----------



## riccardo.dv (Jan 10, 2012)

I always have my xeno e03 @14500 in my pocket  

Inviato dal mio LT18i usando Tapatalk


----------



## varmint (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes I usually carry 24/7, daylight hrs my SL Microstream & Fenix E15. Add 1 more for night and early am trips, Derrelight or TN11 usually. I always keep an old SF G2 in my truck, It has not been out of there in yrs other than to use.


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 15, 2012)

Right now I carry an HDS Rotary all teh time, either in my pants pocket or sweatshirt pocket. Since it does not have a clip I switch it out for my E1B occasionally. At night I have my Rotary on the night stand.


----------



## rkstar9 (Jan 17, 2012)

I carry an Led keychain light. In this state it's legal to keep with you at all times


----------



## tacticaltony (Jan 17, 2012)

the only light i carry is the surefire e2d led defender. thats all i have, and its too expensive to carry it 24.7 cuz i get trigger happy and end up wasting money buying cr123s for it. i been leaning toward the mini maglite led. but i dont know just how bright it is, i like the bright white led, not the real blue looking ones. anybody got some advice or recommendations???


----------



## buds224 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes. It's when I don't have one that I end up needing one.:duh2:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 18, 2012)

Tacticaltony,

A LOT can be had with 1AA these days, and even more with 2AA. The Mag is ok. But like all Mags focus is wonky.

I don't know what the current designation is for Fenix. I have a 2AA body with a P2D LED head. It is just as bright as my 1x123 P2D but certainly not as portable. Three modes and low is not super low but will run a long time.

You could do the same thing with a Quark. And get a VERY low low and a VERY bright High! But my 3 or 4 year old Fenix ain't no slouch!


----------



## hotrod76car (Jan 20, 2012)

I do. My phone has a light and I use it a lot. But i do try to keep a pocket light with me most of the time.


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Jan 20, 2012)

Added SureFire E1B 80Lum silver edition to my Fenix E01 just 3 month ago, never without them both!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 21, 2012)

Not 24/7,but as long as I have pants with pockets on..I've got my Preon 2 Ti on me.


----------



## Helljumper09 (Jan 21, 2012)

On me all day is my new Maglite XL50, I use that thing for everything. If I'm downstairs in my man cave, I have a LED MiniMag and usually my XL50. In my car I have a 4D LED Maglite for emergencies. on my nightstand, next to my .45ACP 1911 is a LED Dorcy light I got from SEARS a few years ago. And on top of the dresser across the bedroom is my Stanley HID spotlight. So yes, I carry a light on me 24/7, or if one isn't in me there is oone nearby to grab. NEVER EVER without a light of some kind.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you kidding, in a post 911 World? This week I'm carrying a SolarForce L2P/w 2 AW 18650 cells + a Stryker Incan unit in my ALICE pack.
chiphead


----------



## Changchung (Apr 7, 2012)

I dont, I dont carry A flashlight, I carry 4... 


SFMI4UT


----------



## kaniele (Apr 7, 2012)

Whenever I leave the house, there is a Streamlight Stylus Pro with a Fenix LD01 head clipped in my left front pocket.

Its been riding there for around 2 years now


----------



## socom1970 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, 24/7. 

My work clothes EDC: SF C2 bored for 18650 with Malkoff P60 in belt pouch, Malkoff MD2 with P61 in belt pouch, SF E2e with Milky KL1 SSC-P4 head (Acorn driver, Bailey firmware) in uniform pocket, Maratac 1AAA XP-G in uniform pocket, and alternate between Malkoff XM-L Hound Dog and Malkoff Wildcat, depending on whichever I feel like carrying for my main light. 

My casual clothes EDC: HDS Rotary in AOTH Sharkskin belt pouch, SF Backup (stock) clipped on pants pocket, two spare 123's in orange match holder.

My personal keys (that I have on me 24/7) always have on them: Lighthound keychain light, McGizmo Sapphire.

Two is one and one is none. If it is worth carrying, it is worth carrying a spare.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. If I'm dressed, I have an Arc AAA on my keys and a SF E1L on my belt. If I'm out, I usually have a G2Z w/a M61WL in my jacket and a G2 w/a M61LL in my pack.

At home, I have lights by the front door, back door, and bed.

-Trevor


----------



## lj3x (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. I always carry one while out of the house and when at home I usually have something clipped to my shorts like a Inova CB-W or a Princeton Tec Pulsar.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Apr 7, 2012)

kaniele said:


> Whenever I leave the house, there is a Streamlight Stylus Pro with a Fenix LD01 head clipped in my left front pocket.
> 
> Its been riding there for around 2 years now



Great combo! I always either carry a Preon Pro (Preon head on a Stylus Pro body) or a Preon Micro (Preon head on Microstream body). Glorious!


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 7, 2012)

Not when I'm showering or sleeping. I keep a McGizmo Sapphire on the nightstand though.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 7, 2012)

At home, no.

Outside of my house, yes with a 10440 powered keychain light at the bare minimum.


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2012)

As long as I am wearing my pants, I do carry a torch and a tool!


----------



## Beckman (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty much 24/7. I carry a few in my pants, and I choose my pants based upon the size and quantity of the pockets. I like pockets.

I have lights nearby at home if I'm not wearing anything, but I almost always carry a light at home, too.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Apr 8, 2012)

I actually don't. I have lots of lights when I'm working though.


----------



## flashlightist (Apr 11, 2012)

yes, I carry a micro-flashlight with my keys.


----------



## TKC (Apr 11, 2012)

*Yup, I always have a flashlight on me.*


----------



## cland72 (Apr 11, 2012)

My EDC is a Fenix P1D that's been with me for about 2.5 years. I always have a 2x123 flashlight in my car, and at home I keep one on the nightstand.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 12, 2012)

This could be one of then oldest threads online.  To answer the nearly 10 year old queston, for the most part yes.


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Apr 13, 2012)

I feel bad posting in a thread so old but. I edc a flashlight with me and a knife with me at all times even when in in my underwear .I usually carry a hi cri quark123 , lately I'm edc'ing my neutral peak el cap. Soon I will have hds hi cri I am excited. Although the peak is really awesome no buttons to click just twisty to desired brightness. I'm wondering if i should just save my money and skip hds and go with the peak logan hi cri.
I carry a kershaw junkyard dog 2 composite blade or jyd2 sg2 titanium, and some times kershaw skyline or snody boss.


----------



## Kokopelli (Apr 13, 2012)

I lately had a LD05 (Fenix) and I loved the pure white beam it had. I left my Preon II at home and now carry this bright and sturdy light with me. I plan to order an EagleTac D25LC2 for as an in purse EDC


----------



## lce (Apr 13, 2012)

I carry atleast 2 lights on me at all times except when im sleeping(at arms reach on nite stand)or while showering(on counter).


----------



## davyro (Apr 22, 2012)

After one day last week when i didn't have one of my regular EDC lights on me just 2 cheapies with terrible beams & hardly any output in my work van,i will never be without again.I couldn't get the job finished that i was on because of bad lighting conditions.So whether its raining,sunny,windy,hail or snow i'll have a good reliable light or two with me 24/7 to answer your question yes......i was a fool when i didn't!:shakehead


----------



## jpil (Nov 17, 2012)

I carry an itp A3 EOS Upgraded flashlight with my keys.


----------



## BadBulb4U (Nov 18, 2012)

I carry a Fenix LD01 on my keychain and a Olight T20 in my shirt pocket. I almost always have a shirt that has at least 2 pockets. One for a cell phone and a pen, the other for a flashlight and of course my favorite knife in my right pants pocket.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I do!


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

Since I got my Preon 2 its with me every time I leave the house, and within arms reach if not on me while home.


----------



## plaguem (Nov 19, 2012)

yep. everyday, all day, even in the shower it's on the sink, never too far away. :rock:


----------



## RA40 (Nov 19, 2012)

No. One is always close by. Carry is only when out so that comprises about 8-9 hours.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Nov 21, 2012)

At home, any number of lights are within arm's reach, or just a few steps away. At my desk at work, there is always a Surefire or 2 standing next to my computer. At all other times, I have a flashlight of some kind in my pocket. So technically I don't _carry_ a flashlight 24/7, but I am within eyesight or arm's reach of a flashlight 24/7.


----------



## awyeah (Nov 25, 2012)

I carry a Foursevens Mini-ML XP-G2 whenever I'm out of the house - it's on my keychain. Inside the house there's usually a flashlight within reach. I also keep a flashlight in my desk at work.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 25, 2012)

Are there any Flashaholics that don't carry 24/7?


----------



## dc38 (Nov 25, 2012)

That cat is like your peronal saint bernard rescue dog lol


----------

